# Aires Gallery



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

hiya i've just visited the motorhome photos gallery Aires in france, inspirational idea to group them by region and so easy to find the aires that i'm interested in. going over in september so i hope this gallery grows and grows. i must thank those who have put in the time and effort in bringing this about.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Loury, when your over there please make sure to get some photos and post them on your return. If you can number them by region that would be e ven better

Thanks


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Chris

If I might expand on your post.

The number is the *Department* number in the French system.
In the album, for clarity we have shown France divided into regions and the Department sits in one of those regions.

If someone isn't sure which Department the aire is in they should give a good geographical location as some town/village names are duplicated. The Department number can be found on their return.
Some atlases of France, the yellow Michelin Touring Atlas for instance give the Department number in the index of place names.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Thats a good point Gillian, for your information Dave is now in the process of updating the aires album. It will have custom fields for: water,drainage,cost, hookup etc.
This will make it an excellent reference for people, well done for coming up with the concept in the first place.

Need some photos for other countries now, germany etc


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Are these to be any old Aires or off motorway ones.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Don't think it matters, Dave has just put another post on ref update to Photo Gallery.
If you put any old aires on, people can make up their own minds whether to use them, by viewing the pictures and seeing what facilities they have.


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

to be sure chris i will have my digital camera at the ready along with my notebook and pencil regards the aire name/department number and any relevant info that may present itself. 8)


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Anyone there who sees us all with cameras and notebooks in hand will think we are all a set of oddballs.
Well in my case they probably won't be too far wrong


----------

